# Good evening!



## Seven (Apr 8, 2010)

So... My name is Stephanie, but my pen name is Seven... which is an old high school nickname of mine... A few of my friends still call me "Seven" and it makes me think of the good times hehe.

I'm in college and I love it, I'm working on a degree in computer forensics... Which I find interesting as hell. Others find it boring lol.

On my spare time I write things, I write based on what I dream. I have the most vivid dreams and they inspire me to write. I want to make writing more than a hobby, I actually want to get my works out there.

When I'm not in a writing mood, I usually go to clubs with my friends and girlfriend. Yeah, that's right, girlfriend lol. When I'm not in the mood to go to clubs, I usually play video games on my PS3, usually survival horror games and the like. I usually play first person shooters on the computer, only because I don't have the coordination to do so on a console.

I also play sports, I play soccer and basketball with my friends when I'm bored. I'm always passionate about sports... and sports is not a spectator sport to me.

I hope you guys enjoy the stories I write. I will comment and critique other pieces, too.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi there, Seven, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## Mistique (Apr 9, 2010)

Hallo Seven, nice to see you joining us  welcome


----------



## Sigg (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome to WF



> I'm in college and I love it, I'm working on a degree in computer forensics... Which I find interesting as hell. Others find it boring lol.


 
That's neat stuff.  I work in IT consulting, but am studying for certifications in network security.  I've always had a fascination with computer forensic stuff, I've been thinking of possibly becoming a licensed PI and doing contract forensic work.



> I usually play video games on my PS3, usually survival horror games and the like. I usually play first person shooters on the computer, only because I don't have the coordination to do so on a console.


 
There's a couple of other computer gamer/nerds like us on this forum too...  if you like FPS, come play Combat Arms with Caelum and me!

Hope to see some of your work too... in between gaming...


----------



## Gumby (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome Seven. Has the nick name been lucky for you?


----------



## AA (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey Seven, where in Texas do you go to college? I go to UNT.


----------



## Kat (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and welcome! I draw a lot of inspiration from my dreams also. I find I complain less about nightmares if I can use them in my writing.


----------



## Eluixa (Apr 27, 2010)

Good to have you here Seven!


----------



## Seven (May 19, 2010)

@Candrah: No, not captain Seven, but good reference even though I'm not much of a Trek fan. 
@Gumby: Well, I tend to be one lucky biatch hahaha. I have video of me playing poker with my friends, and online.
@AA: I'm going to a community college in Texas. But soon I will be going to a technical college to finish a degree in criminal justice.
@Eluxia: Why thank you.

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes. <3 Makes me feel happy to be here. n_n


----------



## Emissary (May 23, 2010)

Hi seven, welcome to the forums.  Dreams are brilliant sources of inspiration, I've used a lot of them in my own work, and still keep a wee notebook next to my bed just in case.  Keep plugging away at the writing, get some good reviews and advice and don't give up.  Get a plan of action and get your stuff out into the world.  Look forward to reading you.


----------

